
List of available 2 letter domain names - irs
https://catechgory.com/2-letter-domain-names/
======
colinbartlett
Thank you! I just found and purchased a perfect domain for an idea I've had
for a while.

For some reason, most of my projects start with a domain. I can't write code
until I have a git repo. Can't make a repo until I have a directory. And I
can't make the directory until I have a name. Which, of course, requires a
domain name first...

~~~
RandomBK
I tend to use a temporary codename for my projects, and design the system with
a future name change in mind. I find it helps let me focus on the actual
functionality, and stops me from getting stuck on designing a brand name/logo
for a product that doesn't even exist.

Another plus is that the design and parameters of my projects often change
during development, so not having a predetermined name gives me the
flexibility to make those changes without worrying about 'fitting' with the
name.

------
lastofus
I feel like py.gl needs to be a cool Python project/library, or at the very
least, picked up by the pyopengl folks.

------
listic
Why just .ag .cx .gg .gl .gs .gy .ht .is .je .lc .ms .pe? Do all of the other
two-letter TLDs have all two-letter domains picked?

~~~
legulere
some tlds don't allow two letter domain names. .de used to forbid two letter
domains.

(After a court order because of vw.de those restrictions were lifted, and now
there even exist one letter domains, though most of them are just squatted,
for instance g.de which just redirects to p.de)

------
hanula
Here's a simple list version:
[https://gist.github.com/hanula/7959a214fcf55eca1e3e](https://gist.github.com/hanula/7959a214fcf55eca1e3e)

------
snissn
Here's a list of available 2 letter .rs domains:

[https://gist.github.com/mike-
seiler/c20be8fb641bc280fff0](https://gist.github.com/mike-
seiler/c20be8fb641bc280fff0)

I kind of like ym.rs and wk.rs

~~~
neurodyne
Thanks for this list!

For anyone else interested, .rs is the ccTLD for Serbia and many registrars
will require a Serbian Citizen Number.

~~~
snissn
That is no longer true

------
bonn1
This list looks very tempting and who is not dreaming of a 2-letter-domain?
But there are two gripes and I think there is no domain on that list which you
should get. Why:

\- Most TLDs on this list are way to expensive—everything above €50 for a
side-project or some domain parking is too much, it's only worth if it's a
killer domain; so what I want to say: if you give me a nonsense two-letter
domain for a normal .com price like 7€/year, yes I would take all from the
list, but for €50 or even above €100 I want something really nice

\- Even if you find your initials (I found mine), with the prices it's
nonsense: you will keep a domain with your initials quite some time and maybe
you get locked in because you want to use it for you mail-address and then pay
50-100€ for an odd TLD nobody knows

\- The only ones which have reasonable prices are .gs, .lc and .gy with €39
and .io with around €50 which is for my taste still too much (again: for a
nonsense two letter domain); however I did a search in the Unix' words file if
there is even under the cheap TLDs any good and meaningful ones which would
justify €39a month

Ending on .lc

    
    
      talc
    

Ending on .gs

    
    
      dags
      digs
      dogs
      togs
    

Ending on .gy

    
    
      Algy
      bogy
      dogy
      edgy
      eggy
      fogy
      logy
      orgy
      pogy
      sagy
    

Ending on .io

    
    
      agio
      apio
      Clio
      meio
      moio
      naio
      Ohio
      olio
      thio
      Trio
      trio
      Unio
      unio
    

Surprise: none of the ones above is available

Maybe there are some good words in your local language (I found one) but again
the prices are ridiculous and make only sense if you know that the project you
will use the domain for will get serious business in some way.

~~~
300bps
I think _anything_.com is much more memorable for 95%+ of the population.

~~~
bonn1
I agree.

A short domain with an unknown or hard to type TLD is not really wanted. And
the only TLD on that page which is 1) well known, 2) very well to type and 3)
treated as a generic TLD from Google (important for SEO) is .io

~~~
totony
I am curious about #3, do you have an article elaborating on this?

~~~
bonn1
[https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/1347922?hl=en](https://support.google.com/webmasters/answer/1347922?hl=en)

------
hultner
The search doesn't seem to work for me. I recieve a message reading "xx.yy
couldn't be checked." on everything.

------
jeswin
A bit off-topic, but I'd like to know what HN thinks about a short domain I've
chosen for an upcoming product.

I'm building a platform which lets people create and host simple apps. It's
kind of a collaborative app development thing, so you build on what's already
there and let others use what you've made. The project is called "Fora", and I
bought the domain www.4ah.org. I like the brevity, but does it look like a
silly hack?

Thanks in advance.

ADD: Thanks slayed0, ptaipale, urda, rl3 and staticfish. I think I should look
for a new domain name. @mtmail thanks for thisisfora.com.

~~~
mtmail
www.thisisfora.com might be more straight forward than using a cryptic .org
domain.

~~~
TomorrowRich
Agree 100%. Yeah my comment was brief and pointless, but really, the above
suggested .com is so obviously better.

------
bboyan
.gg goes for $75 on Gandi, compared to $150 on iwantmyname

~~~
dpark
The price variation on this domain is absurd. I looked for another host that
carried .gg, but it was actually $250 there.

Still, $75 is a lot for another vanity domain I don't need and probably won't
use.

------
rplnt
Company I use to buy domains automatically rejects two letter domain requests
for some reason. Like the search will say invalid domain. I guess some junior
thought that such domains don't exist. The thing is, I bought a two letter
domain from them some time back :)

------
Sir_Cmpwn
Just bought a domain thanks to this tool. Do you get a kick back for referring
us to the registrar?

~~~
irs
Thanks. Yes. Used
[https://iwantmyname.com/affiliate](https://iwantmyname.com/affiliate) .

------
joelennon
Thanks for this. I picked up wy.is for €29. Real impulse buy. Was thinking it
could work for a "why is...<enter question here>?" type site. Probably silly
but I have no self control when it comes to buying domains I'll never use.

------
Gracana
Neat. Which ones are cheapest? I figured I'd buy one but they seem quite
expensive.

~~~
irs
Here is the price list:

.AF $125.00 USD .AG $119.00 USD .CX $49.00 USD .FM $99.00 USD .GD $49.00 USD
.GL $89.00 USD .GS $49.00 USD .GY $50.00 USD .HT $129.00 USD .IO $99.00 USD
.MS $49.00 USD .MU $99.00 USD .PE $99.00 USD .TC $49.00 USD .TL $79.00 USD .VG
$49.00 USD

[https://iwantmyname.com/short-domain-search](https://iwantmyname.com/short-
domain-search)

~~~
percept
I don't know about the others, but you definitely don't need to spend $99 for
a(n) .io.

~~~
dpark
Someone above pointed out that .gg is half the cost ($75 vs $150) at
gandi.net. .io is $35 at gandi.net and $32.88 at namecheap.

------
mdpm
For anyone else looking for vanity domains : often used
[https://domainr.com/](https://domainr.com/) to check for availability. gandi
still usually cheaper for the reg.

------
known
.com four letter domain names

[http://www.domainnamesoup.com/4letterdomainnames.php](http://www.domainnamesoup.com/4letterdomainnames.php)

------
xabi
I own a two letter domain (xa.bi), but just for personal use. I also owned
ga.am a few years ago. (Super fast typing in an old mobile keyboards)

------
keehun
Someone should grab th.gy. Probably the most sensible domain name on the list.
Od.is, too, if you have a specific name for "Odis"

------
eterm
Which one of you lot just bought nu.gg?

------
Kafoury
The OP url links to catechgory.com which in turn has a link to Digital Ocean.
Regarding Digital Ocean here is a FYI for your consideration:
[https://practiscore.com/site-back-up/](https://practiscore.com/site-back-up/)

~~~
jsprogrammer
Your link contains no real information, just a generic slam on DO.

------
pearjuice
Someone just spared a lot of work for professional domain squatters.

------
justinzollars
Proud that I was able to snatch my initials a few years ago: jz.io

------
njharman
[http://ju.gs](http://ju.gs)

------
swah
Who snatched je.gg???

~~~
yellow
Haha. I also attempted this one and failed.

------
Nico2706
Do you know other tools to find short domain names?

------
maaku
Aaaand.. they're gone.

~~~
petercooper
It's pretty amazing how quick they are going. Every single one showing as
available that I've checked so far has gone. It's like people didn't know you
could do this before.

------
joejoebob
Where do you get this kind of information? Is it publicly available?

~~~
keehun
You can query domain registrars. It is public knowledge.

